# New Beetle community



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Looking at this forum for the last couple of months , i think we're slowly dying. Nobody is posting, nothing exciting going on. The .org isn't much better.
It has gotten very borring around here, or maybe its just me








whats going on here guys?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle community (FastAndFurious)*

Everything has pretty much been done, and there's not a lot of new people doing big things with these cars.
Most members have learned to post technical questions in the appropriate places (1.8T Forum, Manual Transmission Forum, etc) The cosmetic stuff has all been beaten to death a million times, which for the most part is either go custom or nothing. The cosmetic aftermarket for these cars sucks. Years ago you could get tons of awesome parts for the NB but the big players have all but disappeared. It frustrates me to no end that there's no replica Votex stuff for our cars, not even the super rare Votex sideskirts from Europe..








I pitched a new bumper design to a few styling companies maybe 2 years ago and they all said that they were done making stuff for the NB. Most of the aftermarket stuff for NB's is so goddamn ugly too. Like.. why are there like 20 styles of ugly-ass taillights on eBay but not one single attractive design is available now that you can't buy red and clears...
There's just not enough "heavyweights" to keep the scene healthy. Anyway I'm rambling but the NB will always have a small following of Dubbers. I'll always keep this car, but like a lot of you guys I'm sure, I'm kind of itching for another project.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle community (SomeMacGuy)*

i've been lurking both here and on the .org since i bought my nbc in march.....
i've purchased a set of porsche OEM wheels about 2 months ago and suddenly life has caught up with me and has prevented any progress....
but Amsterdam was fun!








anyhow...i agree there has been quite the slow down on posting here....hope its acute and doesn't get out of control.........


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Honestly, this season of shows is what finally drove me over the edge to sell. I've been thinking about it for the past year or so, but after seeing the piss poor turnout everywhere I go...I'm just ready for something new. 
Like SMG said, everything's been done. It's just the same old thing over and over, and aftermarket parts are getting harder to find. And, I'll admit, I'm getting a little tired of the Beetle stereotype.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_Honestly, this season of shows is what finally drove me over the edge to sell. I've been thinking about it for the past year or so, but after seeing the piss poor turnout everywhere I go...I'm just ready for something new.

Quitter.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah, maybe. But I feel I've done as much with the car as I wanted to do and I've surpassed 100k miles. Just ready for something new.
edit: and no, I sadly cannot afford to keep the Beetle and get something else










_Modified by ginanana at 10:10 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*

I guess I have personally gotten into a little bit of a holding pattern. I have reached a point where in order to carry out the stuff I want to do, i need to pull the car off the road for a season just to make sure I can get everything done. I have been holding off of on items like painting or polishing because I want to do it all at the same time. But then I sit back and question whether I really want to put the energy and money into getting all of the work done. So it never gets done.
This was my first car and I have put a lot of time into it. So i will never get rid of it. But im just not sure how much time I want to put into it right now. I have bigger items to deal with like my wedding and moving to DC.
all said and done though, its going to paint some time before H2O


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

good thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we can still keep the forum alive!!
we just need to make it over
its a reason why I started the voting thread to make over the FAQs thread. the information is useful but not organized, IMO.
we can have the NB's top sticky threads be FAQs, best places to buy parts, a built thread. etc.
I'm trying, anyone else in?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*

i'm into all vw's.
my nb is just one of my dubs, granted it's the most modded, well my aircooled is prety nasty too.
i'll never sell any of them (other than the bus i just sold, rust bucket!)


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*

Can't say I miss seein' all the same old cars, with all the same old mods. (Present company notwithstanding).








Like, how many goofy sets of tires and wheels do we really need to see on a NB, and tastless paint jobs, off the rack bolt on's, etc., etc.?
I think however the cream will always rise to the top, and those people with a real passion for the NB will keep it alive, and keep on keepin' on.
I agree the car is just such an easy target for people to turn into a "Cartoon Character". (And we wonder why the car gets little respect among the VW crowd).








It really is too bad about that, but those with a real "eye for design" should continue to keep their imaginations alive and continue to come up with new and innovative ways to *enhance* the car.
I mean, where would Porsche be if they said about the 911, "been there, done that..............we've taken it as far as we can"??








Here's hoping we're just going through a *temporary drought*!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 2:03 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i wouldn't mind seeing hollywood at more shows.








i'm tired of loosing to evan, i want to loose to hollywood now.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Yo Bro,
Bring Evan on.........I'm ready for him.......BT or not!








Any chance we can talk you into heading down to H2O in September? It'd sure be a fun little cruise. I'm thinkin' of stayin over Saturday & Sunday. Think you can get away?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

can't do it. with the new baby and all the wife would kill me.
plus i used up all my vacation time when the baby was born.
i did get the ok for terryville and the fall show n go, but you know what i'll be doing @ show n go. 1/4 mile for the kaiser!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (water&air)*

I think all makes and marks go through droughts like this. The catch being the NB community may not have the numbers to swing things back around. Like I said, im not getting rid of my car so i'll always be around somewhere.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_can't do it. with the new baby and all the wife would kill me.
plus i used up all my vacation time when the baby was born.
i did get the ok for terryville and the fall show n go, but you know what i'll be doing @ show n go. 1/4 mile for the kaiser!

I'm gonna be out of town for Terryville. (Tell Evan I said "Hello" LOL).
Fall show 'n go sounds good, as long as you let me follow you home. Ain't no way I'm doin' the GWB!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_I think all makes and marks go through droughts like this. The catch being the NB community may not have the numbers to swing things back around. Like I said, im not getting rid of my car so i'll always be around somewhere.

I'm with you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The *RUF BUG* will remain a part of my stable for *life!*








Unfortunately, it does make it quite hard to participate at a certain level with a "daily driver".








That's why I waited to begin most of the work on my car until it's "daily duties" were replaced with another car.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I also feel the economy has put a dent in this as well. I wanted to take some things to the next level this year but, had to set priorities straight, and cars always come last. I'm sure, others are on same boat.
I just hope to see more people at shows, keep the NB alive how it was years ago. Theres always things to be done, i dont think you should quit, theres always ideas out there, just keep the imagination alive.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_Yeah, maybe. But I feel I've done as much with the car as I wanted to do and I've surpassed 100k miles. Just ready for something new.
edit: and no, I sadly cannot afford to keep the Beetle and get something else









_Modified by ginanana at 10:10 AM 7-29-2009_

Yeah, I understand. I too, have done pretty much everything I want to do. For me, it makes it easier that it's a second car. So even though I'm not changing anything, I still enjoy it quite a bit.
I will say, I'm sad that the excitement in the NB community has died down. We used to have some awesome GTGS, but they are really dieing out. Nearly impossible to get people to show up anymore. I miss those days.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (pdoel)*

I feel like I have so much I want to do, but I have no clue how to do any of it. OHH and I dont have the funds either. My car should be paid off next year but Im already approaching 65k miles..Ive done little stuff, my car is all girly with the daisy wheels and eyelids but thats as far as I have gotten....Plus i feel like when I ask questions to the guys down in my neck of the woods in the threads I dont get answers and I have no clue how to do half the stuff I would think would be cute....I mean I cake bake and decorate some kick-ass cakes but I dont know how to mod my car....Plus I wave to other NB drivers in the Reading area and they just snub me, I dunno thats my rant time to go enjoy some martinis


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*

I have to admit, whether my presence was missed or not on any of my names (BigBlockBug, [email protected]) I have gotten burned out on the scene all together. I think its 50% having had to work on them and do a lot of the work for a lot of other enthusiasts, I just don't have the energy or drive to do it for myself when i get off work. The other half seems to be the influx, at least in my local community, of "noobs". The real scene we had going here was very strong for about 5 years, and now that most of them have married off, traded in cars or just moved on the attendance is left with people I have no real desire in hanging out with. I'm sure i sound like a snob, but that brotherhood vibe is gone. Thats what i was in it for, not just the brand, the almighty VW but the coincidence that some really legit folks happened to have the same car as I did. I have tried to make a connection with the new folks I really have, but for people with no relative knowledge of, or allegience to the brand, they all seem to bring a pretty big sense of entitlement to the table. 
I went to a local GTG a bit ago, I was the only one there who had owned their car, or any VW for more than 2 years. I was also clearly the only one with any real technical experience etc. I don't expect a medal for it or any special treatment, but at least the same respect/ benefit of the doubt I gave them as total strangers. Nevertheless while my hood was still closed they shot their sneers and made their comments. A few who actually stopped to have a half decent conversation, immediately called anything I said into question. Immediately since my hood was closed I was a liar and there was no way my car had a VR6 in it, it didn't have air suspension, it was a stock bug with CHs, it was "just a beetle." By all means I don't mean to assume that anyone *is* the mods on their car, or that they should be measured by them at all. But the fact that these people I had known for all of 5 min were essentially calling me a liar, left a bad taste in my mouth.
When i first showed up in the scene and I was the only guy rocking a bug, I was still taken into the clique at the time. I can only assume because I was a half decent human being. (especially since they all dogged me about the car) That never changed, no matter what mods I did, no matter what my car looked like. There were tons of people that had gotten out of their VWs for whatever reason, that still came to the GTGs the parties, the cruises etc. That day seems to be long gone anymore...








The more and more my "real world" disdain for the community grew the smaller and smaller my "tex" presence got. I used to be on the tech boards every night trying to answer questions, help folks out. I know there are a couple of other guys who at least started their own engine swaps etc. that i spent a lot of time trying to help at least. However I guess my pessimism won out in the long haul, and with one went the other...
I guess I should try to turn the other cheek and buck up and try to give people the benefit of the doubt again
I did finish my false floor project for the back, as well as my CF sub woofer enclosure to match my 2 pc CF seats. I'll also be getting a new bumper and some shaving and painting done in the next few weeks.










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:34 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sick John, we're going to need to see some current pics! Project thread maybe?








It sucks that the VW scene kind of died out in Mesa, I'm currently enjoying the people who turn out to meets and random social events but I know nothing lasts forever.
Keep your head up bro, you know we're all jealous of that 24v. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

I hear you guys,
I feel the same about the vw community in general. There is a big influx of "noobs" in my local vw community and because I drive a bug, they don't think i know what im taking about. I have owned more than a few vw's in the past 11 years now. The S*&^ gets old quick, I get crap all the time for driving the bug, And by now maybe its because I have had a excessive amount of live experience I know by now that its not the car you drive, but the person them selfs, if you don't know the person don't talk S*&^. Some folks give you the weird look like you have something wrong with you. I still haven't figured it out yet. But with Vws I love them all. 
I'm beetlecup on the ORG. I still post up on both vortex and the org, not as much as in 98-2003 years, because by now I know most of the answers to my own questions lol.
I will never give up on the bug community mostly because Im sick of seeing mk4s gti's played out.
I still have My CUP 2.0 and I just bought a Sliver 2003.5 turbo S.
Mods are slow trying to pay down some bills. But I'm going to try to install a cupra Lip this weekend. Will post more up once the Cash money starts to flow again!










_Modified by jsdny at 1:19 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (jsdny)*

You see F&F, one guilt trip and I'm posting like a mad man again... Damn you


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

its good to have you back


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Well get read for a whole new wave of pessimism


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Welcome back John. Don't know if we ever met/corresponded here, but you sound like a really intelligent guy, who's feelings are heart-felt.
I totally agree with everything you said, and I too miss the comraderie that used to exist here. Maybe we can get it back?
As far as the sneers we get for driving a NB, people should step back and realize, it was the first VW!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I would have to agree with all of you. I LOVE my NB! It is the first VW that I owned. Since then I have had 7 VW's. All of which are modified. I take my "play" money and spread it between my 4 current VW projects. So I don't always have BIG BUCKS to spend on one project. I have NO plans to get rid of my NB. The increase of "noobs" could be because we are getting older....LOL! It could be that some of us have been in the scene for sometime and hoped that the scene would grow with us. Instead we have gotten older and the scene has become more popular so therefore younger drivers are getting "hooked".
I run a VW club here in AL. Fairly large group. I too have gotten burned out with noobs who aren't looking to learn about their cars and modify them but want someone to do it for them. We have a weekly garage day that just about got shut down due to noobs and family issues. I get so tired of people who aren't willing to drive to go to shows yet complain that the "NB scene" is dead. I have driven all over the country for shows just to meet other NB owners. A combination of the economy and lack of interest is what has caused the NB scene to slowly die.
I am in no way a "heavy hitter" in the NB world. I have spent lots of time and money on my NB but am no where near the levels of F&F, [email protected], Hollywood, Bhrific, [email protected], ect. I still love to see what new and creative things people are doing and have a blast when I do meet NB owners at shows. I even put on a show every year (www.southernworthersee.com) and hunt out NB owners to see what they have done/doing to their vehicles.
Saying all of that I can honestly say that I have gotten a second wind on my NB. I started out over a year ago with a remake that I wasn't able to "fully" complete in time for SOWO. However I have sold my body kit and wheels and have a new setup on the way. I am looking forward to seeing you all at a show very near in the future!
LONG LIVE THE New Beetle!!!!!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Here Here..........LONG LIVE THE BEETLE!















I mean for cryin' out loud, the car is an automotive ICON ala the Porsche 911, Not some TRENDY piece of fluff.
A true CLASSIC! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Cool thread...great replies. I too love my beetle. I wanted one from concept...but just got mine this year(8mos. ago) I dont regret it nor do I plan to sell it. I do have major plans for it but funds are tight like some mentioned and I am educating myself thru a lot threads as well as real live new beetle owners.
Belive me there are some who respect the ones that have gone b4 and done it right. If you do sell your cars and move on to other models...just know I may be there in mine representing for you old school new beetle guru's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*

decided to stroll back over here and stumbled upon this thread.... ever since i sold my bug i have hated myself. i put so much time and energy into that car and as soon as i finished it i decided to sell it...haha i didnt even get to show it. now the kid that has it traded my fully polished c-5 vette wheels for ARISTOS!!!!





















and seems to be overall ruining all of my hard work but i guess thats the way things go when you let your car out of your hands. My beetle was my first Vw and is def. going to be my favorite for a long while. hope you guys get this thread back up and running and ill look for you guys around at the shows coming up


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

all the nb parts are twice as much $$ its harder to save up & plus harder to find. at least that' my reason. also this economy is no help! plus alot of nb drivers are girls who like it cause it's cute







not really vortex type people.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (jbuggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbuggin* »_all the nb parts are twice as much $$ its harder to save up & plus harder to find. at least that' my reason.

huh, they are no more than any other mk4 vw.










_Modified by water&air at 9:41 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (jbuggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbuggin* »_ plus alot of nb drivers are girls who like it cause it's cute









ha!! not this girl


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*








BUMP


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (jbuggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbuggin* »_all the nb parts are twice as much $$ its harder to save up & plus harder to find. at least that' my reason. also this economy is no help! plus alot of nb drivers are girls who like it cause it's cute







not really vortex type people.

hence my signature


----------



## DoubleNickel (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I,m new here today. My 2000 Beetle bangs on all four shocks and struts. Replaced the rear shocks and it didn't do a thing. How about the shock mounts. Do they wear out. The care is stable and dosen't float. Could all four shock and strut mounts be worn? 120,000 miles on it.
Sometimes it's so bad, I wanna get out and just walk. Thank you,
DoubleNickel


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (DoubleNickel)*

U have IM with a lil info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope it helps. Check the mk4 forum as well as the suspension forum for more advice


----------



## DoubleNickel (Aug 23, 2009)

TightDub: Could you please post the links to those forums. As a newbe it's hard to find them.
Thank you


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*

i want a beetle. then i come to these forums and can't find a thing.lol
wow i searched for "black" to see pics of black nb's .........nothing.
I got my eye on a black tdi, and would like to hit the design stage early.









the 2 beetles in our albany crew are on the top my list for the best lookers








porsche twists + euro bumpers + low ........does something to my soul.lol








I do most of the recruiting for our seeuro club i do over look nb owners alot because most are chicks just got it as a gift and thought it was cute and cant wait to get a real car. and then ask me what am i driving,when i tell them a jetta responses range from "who makes that? to "my dad has a volvo as well"








now to my main point you guys need to keep the scene for people like me who are out there whos love vw's period, and who want to research/dream about purchasing a nb and who love to see s*** like this








ps tightdub is cool as a fan



_Modified by raymondlee at 3:23 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (raymondlee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raymondlee* »_










Great shot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

WOW, that is one LOW cup car! Looken good.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (DoubleNickel)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=15
suspension forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=4
mk4 forum...its the same chassis as new beetles in case u did not know. Except for the R32. Im sure more people will chme in with helpful insight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Raymond is awesome







Nice turnout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

I've been gone for a while myself. I'm happy to see that some of the same faces are still here tho. I went to mk2's and most recently a mk1. I learned one thing tho i still have a real soft spot for beetles old and new, and pretty soon ill be rocking a new beetle agian. This time tho it'll be alot less stand-outish , and of course a turo s. i must say tho no disrespect to anyone but josh's bug at waterfest with the bbs's really brought me back twoards the new beetles agian.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_josh's bug at waterfest with the bbs's really brought me back twoards the new beetles again. 

come back to the dark side ... or is this the bright side?


----------



## ohcaptainobvious (Mar 2, 2008)

I have owned my beetle for about a year now. I have finally saved up funds to do some fun things to it. I don't bring my car to shows often because I am really disapointed by what I see. I take a lot of crap for my car and I'm a girl. No, I don't own it because it's cute. It has a k04 turbo and it's faster than my boyfriend's cars. I just picked up widened steelies and b&g rs2s. Probably going front mount over the winter as well. I just can't stand most people who own beetles that I meet at shows. It's all about making it "pretty" or "look how many floral arrangements I can come up with for my bud vase." One woman at a show asked me how to open her hood...seriously? I get respect from my local car club friends because they know my car has balls, but besides that it's just frustrating. Also, there isn't enough talk about technical modification and too much talk about little "cosmetic mods" which is why I never step foot on the org. There are many other vws I would love to own. Picking up a mkIII daily in a few weeks. But I love my car enough to put up with the crap I get from people thinking it's a joke. I just smile and laugh to myself when I remember I can smoke at least half of them. I wouldn't trade my car for anything, regardless of the opinions of others. I just wish people who didn't know me would give my car and I a little more respect than thinking I'm some dumb girl with a cute car.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ohcaptainobvious)*

Good for you. R E S P E C T! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

personally i love my 1.8T bug, i usually dont post much in this forum b/c i know exactly what that car needs should i turn it into a show ride
and not only that but the 1.8T tech forum is really good

I haven't seen anyone do a R32 VR6 24vT in a bug... that'd be cool...


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (ohcaptainobvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohcaptainobvious* »_ I just wish people who didn't know me would give my car and I a little more respect than thinking I'm some dumb girl with a cute car.

You're probably going to live with this for as long as you have the car, sadly. I've had my car since 05 and still have to deal with that nonsense.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

with a k04 turbo shouldnt you get marriage proposals on vortex ims?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ohcaptainobvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohcaptainobvious* »_thinking I'm some dumb girl with a cute car.

Or they could think you're the cute girl with the dumb car!


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

been a long time lurker, but today I bought a beetle TDI. and the plans I have been makeiing are starting to roll, BTW I bought a beetle hatch last year, knowing I was going to get a beetle at some point and that i wanted to shave the hatch. Its been a long time coming. 
going from revvy gas mk1's to a beetle TDI is a huge change (I still own two mk1's) I can tell you that the long drive to H20 this year will be alot easier and less costly.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ohcaptainobvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohcaptainobvious* »_I have owned my beetle for about a year now. I have finally saved up funds to do some fun things to it. I don't bring my car to shows often because I am really disapointed by what I see. I take a lot of crap for my car and I'm a girl. No, I don't own it because it's cute. It has a k04 turbo and it's faster than my boyfriend's cars. I just picked up widened steelies and b&g rs2s. Probably going front mount over the winter as well. I just can't stand most people who own beetles that I meet at shows. It's all about making it "pretty" or "look how many floral arrangements I can come up with for my bud vase." One woman at a show asked me how to open her hood...seriously? I get respect from my local car club friends because they know my car has balls, but besides that it's just frustrating. Also, there isn't enough talk about technical modification and too much talk about little "cosmetic mods" which is why I never step foot on the org. There are many other vws I would love to own. Picking up a mkIII daily in a few weeks. But I love my car enough to put up with the crap I get from people thinking it's a joke. I just smile and laugh to myself when I remember I can smoke at least half of them. I wouldn't trade my car for anything, regardless of the opinions of others. I just wish people who didn't know me would give my car and I a little more respect than thinking I'm some dumb girl with a cute car.

nice, we need more modded beetles. how come we haven't seen you at any of the ct shows? we really could have used another beetle (or 2 lol) at the terryville show. my car was lonely as the only modded beetle there.


----------



## ohcaptainobvious (Mar 2, 2008)

I was actually there. I went in my boyfriend's corrado. I was at the Litchfield show. I have the snap orange cc. No really visible mods at that point though. I've been in the process of polishing my intake manifold and valve cover (on the car ugh) and putting my coilovers on this weekend so steadily getting things done.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ohcaptainobvious)*

LOL, my car looks bone stock from the outside, the gewds are under the hewd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ohcaptainobvious (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm guessing the blue one with a big turbo?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ohcaptainobvious)*

si, thats me.
are you going to the fall show-n-go?


----------



## ohcaptainobvious (Mar 2, 2008)

When is that? lol. I'm going to h2o.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ohcaptainobvious)*

october, @ englishtown. (i forget the exact day)
it's the last big show of the year.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (water&air)*

Hopefully someone will do a build this winter. I plan on putting mine together but its going to be slow but ill be sure to post up pics.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_october, @ englishtown. (i forget the exact day)
it's the last big show of the year.

Sunday, October 11th. Maybe we can put a cruise together?


----------



## ohcaptainobvious (Mar 2, 2008)

Possibly, might be broke from h2o though.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle community (FastAndFurious)*

Since I was a young boy, I was always fascinated by the Beetle. As a kid, I thought that the running boards gave it an old feel even though this was 1969 and they were basically new or late model used cars.
In 1995, I got a 1969 Beetle which I drove on the weekends and eventually did a full restoration on. The following year when Volkswagen introduced Concept1, it was such an exciting time to be a VW enthusiast as the idea of being able to possibly have a Beetle again became a potential reality.
In 1998, Volkswagen brought out the New Beetle and it attracted many Volkswagen enthusiasts. Those seriously into the VW scene (both aircooled and watercooled) as well as those who fondly remembered a Beetle in their lives at some point and here was a chance to capture that past again. 
While I really liked the yellow 1999 New Beetle I had, I sold it in 2003 as I had other automotive interests from a hobbyist standpoint and it no longer met my transportation needs as I needed a more practical family car.
Personally, I would like to see the New Beetle endure for many years going forward just like original Beetle did with minimal changes from year to year at a good value price as it's iconic to the Volkswagen brand.
Last week in USA Today, I read that Volkswagen is possibly coming out with an updated Beetle. How do you change something as iconic as the Beetle? The car has been out for 12 model years now; 2010 will mark be the 13th model year. That's been a pretty healthy run as I think VW only thought they would get about 5 years from this car back in 1998. Sure, the New Beetle scene is never going to be as big again as it once was and the buyers today are primarily girls who like it as a cute car. Many of the VW enthusiasts have moved on to other things or went back to their aircooled roots. I wouldn't mind acquiring another one but the economy is put my auto hobbyist interests on-hold for now.
Enjoy your Beetles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ohcaptainobvious (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_with a k04 turbo shouldnt you get marriage proposals on vortex ims?


HAHAA, I missed this last time. Well, my boyfriend owns two corrado slc's, a mkIII jetta, and a '76 corvette. I'm pretty sure I caught his attention by this same thing (we met through our local club), but the corrados are how he caught mine


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Or they could think you're the cute girl with the dumb car! 

She just washed it and put it up to dry.


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (water&air)*

seems like i should move from texas to new england.
there seems to be little to no scene here in austin, and most of the people i see with beetles are older women. although i did see some guy with a turbo s the other day.
although maybe i'm just not looking hard enough.
ive got about 11 months left to pay for my car, a Black 2000 1.8t, and once that happens, the fun begins.
i'm thinking i'll try and find a mkii for a daily driver, because i'll need to pull that crappy auto trans out of my nB.
also, anyone know if there is a thread about a 4motion/VR6 swap?
because that is the plan for this beetle.
i just want my old honda friends to cry when they get stomped by a beetle.
the vette and stang crowds can cry too actually.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (elmer fud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elmer fud* »_been a long time lurker, but today I bought a beetle TDI. and the plans I have been makeiing are starting to roll, BTW I bought a beetle hatch last year, knowing I was going to get a beetle at some point and that i wanted to shave the hatch. Its been a long time coming. 
going from revvy gas mk1's to a beetle TDI is a huge change (I still own two mk1's) I can tell you that the long drive to H20 this year will be alot easier and less costly. 

Welcome to the dark side Rob. 
I have been in a beetle since 2000. Lately, I've been test driving some new cars based on a few simple facts. 1. I am about to purchase my first home, and require much more cargo space/ towing capacity. 2. My puppy doesn't fit in the beetle. 3. Some of the performance parts that are installed are starting to wear on me (BFI stage 2 engine mounts + ina engineering engine side mount, 42 dd 3" Exhaust, Weitech suspension) My 84 jetta on $600 coilovers has better ride characteristics than my bug. 
So the bottom line is this. I have been out of the NB scene since I left Roswell 2003, sort of suffered beetle overload there. Now that my life seems to be heading in a new direction I find myself growing out of the vw scene altogether. Also, I don't see myself wearing tight pants and putting a bmx bike on my roof rack, and don't care much for any of that. Seems like the majority of newb "enthusiasts" fit that profile, the mkv generation ruined it for me.


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

irishyarballs,
I have seen beetle communities pop up around the states, northeast has been consistent size (somewhat small). Texas at one point in time they had the biggest bug community around. The Texas beetle round up was one of the biggest bug clubs around. You should check out dallas area clubs! There are a few car shows coming up for end of summer. PM me if you want more info.


_Modified by jsdny at 11:43 AM 9-7-2009_


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (jsdny)*

cool, i'll have to do some research on that.
i live in austi, but a trip to dallas would be very welcomed.
i also found what looks to be a nice gtg here in austin for all dub owners.
i'll definitely be chcking them both out.
thanks for the info.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

I would like to think that the New Beetle will one day become as iconic as the original air-cooled Beetle. I just got a 2000 GLS in Cyber Green. Since most VW shows have a class for stock NB's, I'm keeping mine as the factory built it. The only exception is fake chrome trim with adhesive over the switches and auto-shifter. The finish was peeling off the inner door grab handles, so this was a quick fix. I'll probably get a 1/2 dash cover, too. I notice that the upper part of the dash closest to the windshield has a tendency to scratch easily. I love the car, though, and plan to attend Roswell in 2011. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (fortysomething)*

yeah, i'm not ever going to get rid of this beetle.
i will have it buried with me if need be.
or the converse, i will bury myself with it.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

hahah I hear you... at 585,000 km they're gonna have to pry my cold dead fingers off my steering wheel if they want my car.
I used to work with an old czech mechanic who had a diesel Rabbit with over 700,000 on it... as it put it, at this point, it wasn't his car. It was his friend.


_Modified by bandi53 at 1:34 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (bandi53)*

that is the only thing making me angry.
emissions testing.
if i had a pre-85 car i wouldn't need it anymore i don't think.
i really want an air-cooled now.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

It seems the forum is slow even with the folks trying to post daily...very few people will reply to your reply. I have posted helpful things and nice comments here and there but it seems its often missed by the person it was directed towards...
Whats wrong with a 'thank you' for info posted after an inquiry...we are selective of who we reply to and that sucks in a community forum...
I would like to see more communication in the beetle community. But maybe there just isnt enough of us to be that....none the less I will be in and around these pages.. so..good to meet all u good folks and all others 'get a clue'


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishyarballs* »_yeah, i'm not ever going to get rid of this beetle.
i will have it buried with me if need be.
or the converse, i will bury myself with it.


Yup, I bought my New Beetle in 1998 and have been driving daily ever since. It still puts a smile on my face. 
Not sure it is legal where I am to be buried in one's car.


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (dr_spock)*

i'm not sure they will be able to stop me from being buried in it.
especially if i find some quicksand somewhere.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishyarballs* »_that is the only thing making me angry.
emissions testing.

Or make friends with your inspection station.


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_
Or make friends with your inspection station. 

not a bad idea.
although, i think i might have it all fixed now.
hopefully.


----------



## DoubleNickel (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

Hi:
My 2000 Beetle rear shocks bottom out or better yet top out, I put on standard New Monroe Shocks and shock mounts. After I installed the new shock mounts it decreased the banging somewhat.
I don't think the shock is long enough as it will extend all the way when hitting a bump, I guess (coming out of the bump) and bangs the new shock mount.
Have you ever come across a problem like this. It used to be so bad at times (before I replaced the new shock mounts and strut bumpers) you would just wanna get out and walk.
Sincerely,
John

PS:The front struts acted the same way. I replaced bumpers on top of the strut and it seems that the clunking in the front has calmed down.
I don't think any type of lowering kit was put on this car, it's just stock struts and shocks.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (DoubleNickel)*

i got out of the beetle scene for one reason: i needed more room. i loved my bugs, but it was really nice to not have a car payment (and a back seat that was only suitable for small animals).
i have a mk4 jetta now, but i can tell you this: one part from each of my beetles lives on inside this car. i do miss the handling of the beetles though, they do handle better for some reason over say, the jetta or golf. dunno why, but they do.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (DoubleNickel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoubleNickel* »_Hi:
My 2000 Beetle rear shocks bottom out or better yet top out, I put on standard New Monroe Shocks and shock mounts. After I installed the new shock mounts it decreased the banging somewhat.
I don't think the shock is long enough as it will extend all the way when hitting a bump, I guess (coming out of the bump) and bangs the new shock mount.
Have you ever come across a problem like this. It used to be so bad at times (before I replaced the new shock mounts and strut bumpers) you would just wanna get out and walk.
Sincerely,
John

PS:The front struts acted the same way. I replaced bumpers on top of the strut and it seems that the clunking in the front has calmed down.
I don't think any type of lowering kit was put on this car, it's just stock struts and shocks. 


Personally I would not use Monroe because they don't last very long. Alternatives like Koni FSD, Bilstein or Boge are much better. 
At 40,000 miles with speeds 80+ MPH and crosswinds, my NB (with sports package) liked to dance its rear-end a bit. When I replaced the rear shocks with Bilsten HD monotubes, the original were so weak I could compress the piston with one finger. The front struts were done at 70k. Now at 160k, they are still very good. Handling is not as sharp like new but still much better than the OEM set... and never bottoms out. I'll probably replace the mounts along with the suspension bushings around 200k... hopefully it makes it there. 
Koni FSD is very modern design in that it combines both comfort and handling in one package... price is on the expensive side though. 


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 12:22 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (mk4_2.ho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4_2.ho* »_i got out of the beetle scene for one reason: i needed more room. i loved my bugs, but it was really nice to not have a car payment (and a back seat that was only suitable for small animals).
i have a mk4 jetta now, but i can tell you this: one part from each of my beetles lives on inside this car. i do miss the handling of the beetles though, they do handle better for some reason over say, the jetta or golf. dunno why, but they do.

I can't find the the thread in the Suspension Sub-forum now but the stock springs and sway-bars on the NB are stiffer than the Golf and Jetta. Back in '01 I drove both the Jetta and Golf for extended periods of time. The NB handles the best, then Golf then Jetta.... inversely I found the Jetta the most comfortable.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (DoubleNickel)*

That sounds like it could be the bushings the rear suspension pivots on, too... mine are shot and it sounds like the back of the car wants to fall off.


----------



## dadvw (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle community (hippierob)*

hey I saw you are on line. I'm trying to remove the drivers seat on my 03 nb conv. Any ideas on how to do it


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

Alot of cool bug people on TDIclub.com but its all TDIs


----------

